# Deadly Precision



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real nice, I think its ready for some action.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I bet it shoots real nice too !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Let er rip tater chip!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Let us know how it shoots. Looks good though.


----------



## joshua.bockover1122 (Dec 26, 2014)

Damn good looking gun I have the same gun mine is a 22 250 rem model 700 sps varmint


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Short-That's a mean looking Remmy you have there man!!!
Very cool...very cool indeed.


----------

